

Plea for help from HN community - VaedaStrike

I&#x27;ve gotten so much out of coming to HN every day. My entire nascent programming career and capacity to sustain my family is among the greater things directly tied to life decisions that were strongly influenced by this.<p>For this reason, and not to spam or cause clutter, I&#x27;m asking for help. My niece of 20 months has brain cancer. Her parents believe her best chance is a treatment they recently got FDA approval to try. The only problem is that simply lack money to even start the first round of treatment. Any help, either directly or indirectly provided, in any means, will help--<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.gofundme.com&#x2F;7djqbw
======
VaedaStrike
If anyone has any questions about legitimacy please feel free to contact me.

about.me/ethanpearson supercriticalfluid is my email address at gmail

------
benologist
Does [http://watsi.org](http://watsi.org) operate wherever you are?

~~~
VaedaStrike
Now that you mention watsi I'm feeling foolish for not have made the
connection (with all my time on HN) and looked into it (I think I'd just
always related it more to impoverished people outside the US rather than
extreme cases within the US). I will look into it and pass this along to my
sister and her husband. Likely better than the high rates taken from gofundme.

------
VaedaStrike
BTW here's an article in the local press that came out when they initially
petitioned the FDA for the treatment.

[http://www.ksl.com/?nid=1009&sid=29959572](http://www.ksl.com/?nid=1009&sid=29959572)

------
striking
Are "antineoplastons" the only treatment option left for her?

~~~
VaedaStrike
After her parents looked at the statistics and probable quality of life and
perceived lifespan of those who endure more traditional rounds of chemo and
radiation they made the decision to go with what they felt would give her the
best quality of life overall. They don't want to simply give her a cure that
will make her suffer massively now and give her a legacy of health and mortal
consequences more tied to the treatment than the actual cure.

------
andregoiano
Wishing you all the luck and good energy you can muster, Ethan.

~~~
VaedaStrike
Thank you. It's very much appreciated!

------
michaelrhansen
Wish you the best - brain cancer has ravaged my family.

